# SS's 4Sale ToPiC



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

make offerzz


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

whats up with that brown monte homie


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

i might be able use the axel_hows about i pay for just shiping
but about the blue chasie, where is it from 
and the black and white chassie where is that one from?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i threw it on the deck once and some of the body snapped but dondo will fix it,,

u want it?


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 6 2008, 12:43 AM~9618792
> *whats up with that brown monte homie
> *


DAMN U BEAT ME TO IT BRO


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

how much u want for it lil homie


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

you need to hold the camera still

and get a magnify glass for close up for like the motor


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 6 2008, 01:46 AM~9618806
> *i threw it on the deck once and some of the body snapped but dondo will fix it,,
> 
> u want it?
> *


Who's dondo and how much he gonna charge to fix it?

Anything have rust on it? What's the mileage?
:biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

what all is with the brown monte homie i need that and everything u have for that model fo real pm me and we can talk


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Jan 6 2008, 02:45 AM~9618804
> *i might be able use the axel_hows about i pay for just shiping
> but about the blue chasie, where is it from
> and the black and white chassie where is that one from?
> *


blue one:57 bel air

black and white:86 monte.has holes in it in the back cuz i had raisable suspension it it.

here it was a while ago


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 6 2008, 12:56 AM~9618879
> *Who's dondo and how much he gonna charge to fix it?
> 
> Anything have rust on it? What's the mileage?
> ...


he might be drunker than i am and was trying to spell Bondo lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 6 2008, 02:56 AM~9618879
> *Who's dondo and how much he gonna charge to fix it?
> 
> Anything have rust on it? What's the mileage?
> ...


lol

bondo

8 ball ima pm u homie


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

YOU GOT THE REST OF THE BIG RIM SPOKES
THE 1'S BY THE WHITE UNDERCARRAIGE PART....BOTTOM RIGHT


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

any tires that will fit hopin hydro's or pegusas(sp) rims ??????


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 6 2008, 07:57 PM~9623214
> *
> 
> 
> ...


unfortunately no,, just that one


and no i dont have any more tires that fir hh or pegasus


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

I SEE THE MONTE WIRES GOT THE TIRES?


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Any of those tires fit import or donk rims?


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 6 2008, 05:57 PM~9623214
> *
> 
> 
> ...


squid, pm sent!  :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

vengence scrap yard???? :dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

GN BODY


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

i need to start a scrap yard too, already got a few kits for bashing... :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 28 2008, 12:41 AM~10273392
> *GN BODY
> 
> 
> ...


how did you mess this up.would have benn a good ass model.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

IDR SOMEONE WANNA BUY IT?HAS A MOTOR TOO.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i dont think anyone will buy it. a pillers are broke,rear window is broke,i dont see a hood o windshield,im sure the taillights wont come off without breakin,no rear bumper,i dont see a chassis or any interior,about the only good thing is the header panel


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

ur buggin lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

...?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

you gettin better on the foil homie.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

...


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

hey lil homie..no offense or nothin..but i think if u lowered the price some..ud sell it for sure. its a lil steep right now..other than tht. good build. and god luck with the scale.


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

x2 homie, you should prolly sell it any were between 90 and 100 dollars.it would sell faster. :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

...


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

how much was it b4?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

...


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

damn homie, not to be a dick bag or anything. but I bought a SUPER DETAILD minidreams mustang for 100.00. I sold my Panty raid 67 for 50.00..........

just putting that out there.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Hey fellas Candy is just trying to do his best here from what i can see and you all have a good point on his price ! 1 is that it is high just for a detailed out of box kit , and 2 is that he isn't known to be a great builder and in line to pull a kit at that value but if keeps building and detailing he'll soon be able to make $100.00 a sale ! 

If this was a kit built to just sale then i would say price it at a fee's that would cover the kit and a few buck for labor but then again little Candy this kit shouldn't be priced more then $25.00 just based on your skills that i have seen in person ! Not saying your shit isn't clean enough to sale just that you still need to be stepping it up and getting better with each build and then try to push off a sale or 2 in the future cause at this point little homie i would almost buy a Hearse Driver built over this 1 just cause i know his ragged shit can be used for parts if needed !

Hope this helps and doesn't piss you off bro but you need to put your self on a builders chart and it should be something like this !

Roger- Mr. Biggs-Mondo-=$250.00+pre built

Minidreams Inc.- IBUILDMYOWN-Pancho-Marinate-=$100.00-$250.00pre built

BIG C-TWINN-408-Mademan-Pokey-=$60.00-$100.00pre built

LowandByond-Rollinoldskool-=$50.00- $60.00 pre built

CNDYBLU66-Lonnie-Kykustom-=$15.00-$50.00 pre built

Hearse Driver-Mc Lovin-Undeadwhiteboy-= There shit should be free and they pay shipping also ! 


See if you go by this chart not all is a total loss !


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 23 2008, 12:24 PM~11159476
> *  i  would  almost  buy a  Hearse Driver  built  over  this  1  just  cause  i  know    his  ragged  shit    can  be  used  for  parts  if  needed !
> 
> 
> ...


here we go again..... :uh: my shit aint all that bad.....sucks you would group me in with mclovn and undead , thats -100 talent there......dick....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jul 23 2008, 02:27 PM~11159508
> *here we go again..... :uh:  my shit aint all that bad.....sucks you would group me in with mclovn and undead , thats -100 talent there......dick....
> *



But what isnt all bad isnt really that good either @


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 23 2008, 12:29 PM~11159529
> *But  what  isnt  all  bad    isnt  really  that  good  either @
> *


























































THANKS FOR THE HATE IT KEEPS ME ON MY TOES....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Just doing my part !


----------



## edd713 (Jul 10, 2008)

how much for the yellow rims


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

what are u talkin about?


----------



## edd713 (Jul 10, 2008)

the yellow lowrider rims


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i dont have any yellow rims... and plus all that stuff is long gone thats on the first page.


----------



## edd713 (Jul 10, 2008)

ok bro


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 23 2008, 01:30 PM~11160161
> *i dont have any yellow rims... and plus all that stuff is long gone thats on the first page.
> *


then take down the pics or write sold above or on them! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Jul 23 2008, 09:24 AM~11159476-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x-2 :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 23 2008, 01:24 PM~11159476
> *Hey  fellas    Candy  is  just  trying to  do  his  best here    from  what i  can see  and  you  all  have  a  good  point  on  his  price  !  1  is  that  it  is  high  just  for  a  detailed  out  of  box  kit  ,  and  2  is  that    he  isn't known  to be  a great  builder  and  in  line    to  pull  a  kit  at that  value    but  if  keeps  building  and  detailing    he'll  soon  be  able  to    make  $100.00  a  sale  !
> 
> If this  was  a  kit  built to  just  sale  then  i  would  say  price  it    at  a  fee's  that    would  cover the  kit  and  a  few  buck  for  labor  but  then  again  little  Candy  this  kit  shouldn't  be  priced  more  then    $25.00  just  based  on    your  skills  that  i  have  seen  in  person !  Not  saying your  shit  isn't  clean  enough to  sale    just that  you  still  need  to  be  stepping  it  up  and  getting  better  with  each  build  and then  try  to  push  off a  sale  or  2  in the  future  cause  at  this  point  little  homie  i  would  almost  buy a  Hearse Driver  built  over  this  1  just  cause  i  know    his  ragged  shit    can  be  used  for  parts  if  needed !
> ...


where am i at :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 23 2008, 12:24 PM~11159476
> *Hey  fellas    Candy  is  just  trying to  do  his  best here    from  what i  can see  and  you  all  have  a  good  point  on  his  price  !  1  is  that  it  is  high  just  for  a  detailed  out  of  box  kit  ,  and  2  is  that    he  isn't known  to be  a great  builder  and  in  line    to  pull  a  kit  at that  value    but  if  keeps  building  and  detailing    he'll  soon  be  able  to    make  $100.00  a  sale  !
> 
> If this  was  a  kit  built to  just  sale  then  i  would  say  price  it    at  a  fee's  that    would  cover the  kit  and  a  few  buck  for  labor  but  then  again  little  Candy  this  kit  shouldn't  be  priced  more  then    $25.00  just  based  on    your  skills  that  i  have  seen  in  person !  Not  saying your  shit  isn't  clean  enough to  sale    just that  you  still  need  to  be  stepping  it  up  and  getting  better  with  each  build  and then  try  to  push  off a  sale  or  2  in the  future  cause  at  this  point  little  homie  i  would  almost  buy a  Hearse Driver  built  over  this  1  just  cause  i  know    his  ragged  shit    can  be  used  for  parts  if  needed !
> ...


Don't worry Candy....I'd have to give you the kit and $25.00 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 23 2008, 02:24 PM~11159476
> *Hey  fellas    Candy  is  just  trying to  do  his  best here    from  what i  can see  and  you  all  have  a  good  point  on  his  price  !  1  is  that  it  is  high  just  for  a  detailed  out  of  box  kit  ,  and  2  is  that    he  isn't known  to be  a great  builder  and  in  line    to  pull  a  kit  at that  value    but  if  keeps  building  and  detailing    he'll  soon  be  able  to    make  $100.00  a  sale  !
> 
> If this  was  a  kit  built to  just  sale  then  i  would  say  price  it    at  a  fee's  that    would  cover the  kit  and  a  few  buck  for  labor  but  then  again  little  Candy  this  kit  shouldn't  be  priced  more  then    $25.00  just  based  on    your  skills  that  i  have  seen  in  person !  Not  saying your  shit  isn't  clean  enough to  sale    just that  you  still  need  to  be  stepping  it  up  and  getting  better  with  each  build  and then  try  to  push  off a  sale  or  2  in the  future  cause  at  this  point  little  homie  i  would  almost  buy a  Hearse Driver  built  over  this  1  just  cause  i  know    his  ragged  shit    can  be  used  for  parts  if  needed !
> ...


 thats [imo] the only reason th ppl think that the price it too high. take this for example, if u would have built it, theyd be all over ur ass for it offering more than 100 dollars for it. but no. since i built it that makes it just another car since its not "a minidreams original". in fact, if ida built it and sent it to u, the same would occur. just throwin that stuff out there, as i wont sell anything else.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

....um no.
Minidreams "originals" are hella clean. NO paint blemishes, no glue on windows, very neat foilwork, scratchbuilt parts, etc. etc.

everyone (especially the young guys) are jumping on the bandwagon trying to sell stuff for the price that the established builders are selling for, at 1/4 the quality.

im not cutting you down in anyway CNDY, The impala, is your best build so far, IMO, it does look very good., but it is far from the caliber of Mini, etc.

here is abuilt that i bought from mini

-reshaped the roofline, modified rear windows and pillar
-scratch built lip kit, and skirting
-aftermarket wheels
-detail assecories , wired, plumbed.
-Perfect paint job, flawless windows.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jul 24 2008, 01:07 AM~11165275
> *....um no.
> Minidreams "originals" are hella clean. NO paint blemishes, no glue on windows, very neat foilwork, scratchbuilt parts, etc. etc.
> 
> ...


i just want to get rid of everything so i can have money to buy my real car before it gets crushed. its at the best condition i can find one for the price it is.and, the good part is it could take me only 4 months if my dad cooperates with me, meaning i could jump right back into it after i bought the car, because then atleast i have it and i know its not going anywhere.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 24 2008, 01:11 AM~11165300
> *i just want to get rid of everything so i can have money to buy my real car before it gets crushed. its at the best condition i can find one for the price it is.and, the good part is it could take me only 4 months if my dad cooperates with me, meaning i could jump right back into it after i bought the car, because then atleast i have it and i know its not going anywhere.
> *


EDIT: this doesnt mean that i quit buildnig. it means im taking a break from it for a while, because its not my first priority at the moment.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

I totally understand what you mean man!
I had to clear out shit to buy my 1:1 too.

sometimes you gotta sell more shit for less, sure you feel like your geting the shaft, but I promise you 1 thing, if people buy it and they like it, youll have return customers! and people will purchase from you based on they quality they see.

David, and all the others didnt always sell at the current prices, they too had to start somewhere and build up a reputation. It may take time, which is always against you ( as in the case of wanting to buy a car before its crushed) but all rewards come in due time.


mabey try to make a deal with the guy whos got the car, if its at a scrapyard, or lot, offer to work off some of the cost, or make small payments. 

Hope it works out for ya!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

You come along ways ....

my cars i build i know arent that great , so when i sell mine i only ask 20-$30 

i would love to get more , but i know i need to step up my game to do so 

Keep building you will get there


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jul 24 2008, 01:17 AM~11165353
> *I totally understand what you mean man!
> I had to clear out shit to buy my 1:1 too.
> 
> ...


well they want 2 grand for it, i figured we was gonna negociate it down 2 1500...
and making payments would prolly mean id have to pay the full 2 gs instead og my one g.[my bro said if i made 1g he would give me 500]


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 24 2008, 01:20 AM~11165377
> *well they want 2 grand for it, i figured we was gonna negociate it down 2 1500...
> and making payments would prolly mean id have to pay the full 2 gs instead og my one g.[my bro said if i made 1g he would give me 500]
> *


so what should i do?
o and btw, my bro said if i could SAVE 1g and not spend it on models.[ which would be easy since theyre all put up]
so what could i do in this situation?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Frist off bro my comment wasn't saying that since i didn't build it your kit an't worth shit ! Its just not a build at the $100.00 range or a rare enough kit to pull the funds!

And secondly ! 

I belive that if they are asking $2000.00 for the car you want the it wont be crushed ! Either they feed you a line of shit or your servung it us .

Even in a scape yard if they have a car that is clean enough to pull $2000.00 as a whole sale they will either sit on it or part that bitch out ! 

I know a ton of yards around here sale cars that can be rebuilt over crushing it ! It it dont sale with i n a 2 months it goes in the yard and the part them out ! To much money to be lossed by just cruching it ! 

And if its gone by the time you get the money racked up then it wasn't ment to be ! Hold on to the money till you find something else ! 

By the way what kinda of car is it your trying to pickup?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

of course a 66 impala ss


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Well then i am pretty sure if it has survived this long then they won't be crushing it anytime soon ! 

See what you can do to get the money and prove to them guys at the lot the car is that your ready to work for it ! 

Hell tell them you strip out cars, clean parts, paint the fence , shit do what ever it takes to get them to see that you really want the car ! 

$2000.00 on a 66 thats rebuildable is a fair price ! 

better get your ass to MAC D's and get to flippin burgers


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

theres a 66 vert in a scrapyard 1/4 mile from my house, complete, i want it so fucking bad, old shit that owns it vows, to ''oneday'' restore it......


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jul 24 2008, 12:25 PM~11167932
> *theres a 66 vert in a scrapyard 1/4 mile from my house, complete, i want it so fucking bad, old shit that owns it vows, to ''oneday'' restore it......
> *


LOL ! :biggrin: 

They always say shit like that ! 

I found a 62 Falcon wagon Factory v8 car all OG never been touched and hasn't been tagged since 75 ! I went with my dad to see what they wanted for it and the lady that opened the door said here son left it there for when he comes back from the service ! That was 20yrs ago and the car is still in the same spot ! LOL! But i guess he'll get to it later ! LOL! My dad said the lady has passed away and that the daughter still lives at the house but after a car has set that long it is almost inbedded in the ground and yet they still didn't want to sale it !


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

sad, people like that should be beaten and exiled from america.....


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

shit.the other day me n my girl were taking a walk around her neighborhood..and one block away in a back yard was sitting my dream car. a 1969 chevelle ss-396. man..i offered up 3g's and my el camino for it. said its been sittin for years but her husband wont sell it. damn waste.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

my mom had one of those , she sold it when my dads friend put the flywheel on backwards.... she still kicks heerself in the ass for that one.....


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

that my friends is one of those things called CLASSIC HOG SYNDROME
they have the most awsome cars that are rusting away and not being fixed
and the people wont sell them
i went to navada to one of my buddy's houses and on the way i seen a 59 caddy hearse it was basically a junker i offered the owner of the junk yard(a.k.a car graveyard) my 63 chevy pick up,$1500,and to work for him and not get payed and all he said is no i have plans for it i went back a year ago and the fuckin thing was still there 
now all i need to do is get a buddy in the dmv and i will get that shit by this weekend and it will be free :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jul 24 2008, 01:07 PM~11168262
> *that my friends is one of those things called CLASSIC HOG SYNDROME
> they have the most awsome cars that are rusting away and not being fixed
> and the people wont sell them
> ...


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 24 2008, 04:38 PM~11170706
> *Yup  you    haven't  changed  !  STILL  A  DUMB ASS !
> *


 :biggrin: good to have u back 

we all need to laugh sometimes


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 24 2008, 05:40 PM~11170719
> *:biggrin: good to have u back
> 
> we all need to laugh sometimes
> *


Well since the guy wont sale it he'll just steal it ! 

Kevin is a dip shit ! And looks like a theif now also ! Maybe he should steal some brains and put them to use !


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 24 2008, 04:42 PM~11170743
> *Well  since    the  guy  wont  sale  it      he'll  just  steal it !
> 
> Kevin  is a dip  shit  !  And  looks  like  a  theif    now  also !  Maybe  he  should  steal  some  brains  and  put them  to  use !
> *


good ur back! i've been missing the drama on this site! lol.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

actually no im not dumb
i found another one same shape for 1500
now all i need to do is talk the guy into letting me work for him so i can work it off
nice try with the drama though :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jul 25 2008, 08:33 PM~11180456
> *actually no im not dumb
> i found another one same shape for 1500
> now all i need to do is talk the guy into letting me work for him so i can work it off
> ...



Get on your knees and beg. And MAYBE, just MAYBE he may consider letting you "work it off".

Nice try on your drama son. You just made yourself sound like your willing to smoke on some pole for a car. :thumbsup:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jul 25 2008, 05:33 PM~11180456
> *actually no im not dumb
> i found another one same shape for 1500
> now all i need to do is talk the big black guy named bubba  into letting me work on  him so i can work it off
> ...


fixed.... :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

why did yall bump this topic...just let it die.im tired of seeing it.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

any pics of the 66 u tryin to get? might inspire some of the homies to help


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

goin to the yard tomorrow to take pics and look at it...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 27 2008, 11:30 AM~11190802
> *goin to the yard tomorrow to take pics and look at it...
> *


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

nope... stupid rain.. 6 inches of it...the yard is made of mud so it gets real... wierd and hard to walk in so my dad chickened out and didnt wanna go.. so maybe tomorrow... and im not tryin to procrastinate thats what theyre doing...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

NOPE. not for like another week THANKS TO MY PARENTS FOR ALL THEIR PROCRASTINATION, I TOLD THEM THIS WOULD HAPPEN: MY MOM SAID THAT I SHOULD WAIT TILL IT DRIES AND I SAID, NO BECAUSE WHILE IM WATING ITS GONNA RAIN SOME MORE. AND WHATTAYA KNOW, ITS GONNA RAIN AGAIN TONIGHT AND THE NEXT DAY!!! THE JUNKYARDS CLOSED ON WEEKENDS AND THEN GUESS WHAT? ITS PROLLY GONNA RAIN SOME MORE ON MONDAY! THINGS ARE J UST GOING GREAT IM HAVING THE TIME OF MY LIFE!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

AND THE WORST PART IS, THEY KNOW THAT THEYRE PSSIN ME OFF BY PROCRASTINATING AND BLOWING ME OFF! THEY SOME GREAT PPL, JUST THROWIN THEYRE KIDS DREAM DOWN THE TOILET.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

take a bus, cab, ride a bike, walk, hitch hike? :dunno:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

and another thing- the junkyard is 20 miles from my house,im outside the city limits,buses dont come around here, aint no cab companys-no money for that crap anyway,hitch hiking is an easy way to get killed.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

sounds to me like your making excuses! if its your dream, make it happen! there are tones of ways to do that! instead of blaming your parents, find a way to make your dream a reality! The question is, how bad do you want it and to what lengths are you will to go to get it? little rain and mud wont kill you or your parents, ask them to drive you, and you go out in the mud to get it or pics of it! they dont have to get out of the car!  :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

THATS EXACTLY WHAT I TOLD MY DAD! that i dont care about the rain and that he could stay in the car! but no he wants to be difficult about the situation!
he wont listen to me!



> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jul 29 2008, 11:28 PM~11212024
> *sounds to me like your making excuses!  if its your dream, make it happen!  there are tones of ways to do that!  instead of blaming your parents, find a way to make your dream a reality!  The question is, how bad do you want it and to what lengths are you will to go to get it?  little rain and mud wont kill you or your parents, ask them to drive you, and you go out in the mud to get it or pics of it!  they dont have to get out of the car!   :biggrin:
> *



and they wont even let me go further than over the highway!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

your dream isnt all that far away! 20 miles... id walk it in the rain! how bad do you want it? the thing we do for dreams.... :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

http://www.mapquest.com/mq/7-aEDOSs0Kvk7e

and if u go aways left following 70 thats where im at. by lake of the woods gold course.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jul 29 2008, 11:33 PM~11212068
> *your dream isnt all that far away! 20 miles...  id walk it in the rain!  how bad do you want it? the thing we do for dreams....  :biggrin:
> *


right.... but i cant go against my parents///they really dnt trust me anyways...


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 29 2008, 09:36 PM~11212089
> *right.... but i cant go against my parents///they really dnt trust me anyways...
> *


 :uh: how old are you?


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 29 2008, 08:57 PM~11211664
> *NOPE. not for like another week THANKS TO MY PARENTS FOR ALL THEIR PROCRASTINATION, I TOLD THEM THIS WOULD HAPPEN: MY MOM SAID THAT I SHOULD WAIT TILL IT DRIES AND I SAID, NO BECAUSE WHILE IM WATING ITS GONNA RAIN SOME MORE. AND WHATTAYA KNOW, ITS GONNA RAIN AGAIN TONIGHT AND THE NEXT DAY!!! THE JUNKYARDS CLOSED ON WEEKENDS AND THEN GUESS WHAT? ITS PROLLY GONNA RAIN SOME MORE ON MONDAY! THINGS ARE J UST GOING GREAT IM HAVING THE TIME OF MY LIFE!
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: I love the sarcasim towards the end.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

ask your damn brother to take you....


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jul 29 2008, 10:46 PM~11212159
> *:uh: how old are you?
> *


i think 13-14 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I say you just go in your room and grab your little blanky and cry about it for a few hours...once you feel better you can grab a juice box and watch some Barney....

Seriously, I can't believe I'm even reading this.....


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Stop throwing a tantrum and deal with it. If it's meant to be, it will work out. If not, don't dwell on it. Do you even have the money yet? I wouldn't even be looking if you don't, it makes it worse.


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jul 30 2008, 09:07 AM~11213837
> *I say you just go in your room and grab your little blanky and cry about it for a few hours...once you feel better you can grab a juice box and watch some Barney....
> 
> Seriously, I can't believe I'm even reading this.....
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
THAT IS SO FUNNY !!!! I almost fell out of my chair laughin !!!!!!!

how about ride your bike there :dunno:
sometimes you have to improvise adapt overcome


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Jul 30 2008, 08:26 AM~11214225
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> THAT IS SO FUNNY !!!! I almost fell out of my chair laughin !!!!!!!
> 
> ...


i suggested ride a bike, but his parents wont let him!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Jul 30 2008, 08:26 AM~11214225
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> THAT IS SO FUNNY !!!! I almost fell out of my chair laughin !!!!!!!
> *


X2
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jul 30 2008, 11:30 AM~11215063
> *X2
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


X3 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

it was petty funny.


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

you act like that is the only 66 left in the world


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

maybe there is something about that car that brings back memories, like color, smell specific crack in a window or something along those liens for him. Maybe his grandfather had the exact same car and he wants it for personal reasons we dont know. The bottom linehere is, if its a dream, usually people go to extreme measures if they want that dream bad enough! im not saying go get ass raped by hitch hiking or killed, but get a brother, sister, grandparent, friend, anyone to give you a ride. Get on a skate board and put a leash on your dog pulling you! do what you have to do to get it and make that dream become reality! Dont get pissed and throw a tantrum because your parents wont drive you, ifd you want it bad enough, make it happen! :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jul 30 2008, 05:08 PM~11217922
> *maybe there is something about that car that brings back memories, like color, smell specific crack in a window or something along those liens for him. Maybe his grandfather had the exact same car and he wants it for personal reasons we dont know.  The bottom linehere is, if its a dream, usually people go to extreme measures if they want that dream bad enough! im not saying go get ass raped by hitch hiking or killed, but get a brother, sister, grandparent, friend, anyone to give you a ride. Get on a skate board and put a leash on your dog pulling you!  do what you have to do to get it and make that dream become reality!  Dont get pissed and throw a tantrum because your parents wont drive you, ifd you want it bad enough, make it happen! :biggrin:
> *


SAY YOUR GOING TO YOUR FRIENDS HOUSE :uh: AND WHEN THEY CALL YOUR PHONE(CELL PHONE IF YOU GOT 1) DONT ANSWER. SAY THAT YOU LOST IT WHEN YOU GET HOME AND IF THEY PISS YOU OFF TELL THEM YOU WENT TO THE JUNK YARD, YOUR PROBALY GONNA GET IN TROUBLE FOR LOSIN YOUR PHONE ANYWAYS. :cheesy: :cheesy: 

I CAN TELL YOU WHAT OTHER IDEAS I HAVE BUT DONT FELL LIKE TYPIN


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jul 30 2008, 05:08 PM~11217922
> *maybe there is something about that car that brings back memories, like color, smell specific crack in a window or something along those liens for him. Maybe his grandfather had the exact same car and he wants it for personal reasons we dont know.  The bottom linehere is, if its a dream, usually people go to extreme measures if they want that dream bad enough! im not saying go get ass raped by hitch hiking or killed, but get a brother, sister, grandparent, friend, anyone to give you a ride. Get on a skate board and put a leash on your dog pulling you!  do what you have to do to get it and make that dream become reality!  Dont get pissed and throw a tantrum because your parents wont drive you, ifd you want it bad enough, make it happen! :biggrin:
> *


x2!! preach on brotha!


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jul 30 2008, 06:08 PM~11217922
> *maybe there is something about that car that brings back memories, like color, smell specific crack in a window or something along those liens for him. Maybe his grandfather had the exact same car and he wants it for personal reasons we dont know.  The bottom linehere is, if its a dream, usually people go to extreme measures if they want that dream bad enough! im not saying go get ass raped by hitch hiking or killed, but get a brother, sister, grandparent, friend, anyone to give you a ride. Get on a skate board and put a leash on your dog pulling you!  do what you have to do to get it and make that dream become reality!  Dont get pissed and throw a tantrum because your parents wont drive you, ifd you want it bad enough, make it happen! :biggrin:
> *


i'm not knocking the lil homie's dream.. just saying that its not the last 66 out there..


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jul 30 2008, 05:08 PM~11217922
> *maybe there is something about that car that brings back memories, like color, smell specific crack in a window or something along those liens for him. Maybe his grandfather had the exact same car and he wants it for personal reasons we dont know.  The bottom linehere is, if its a dream, usually people go to extreme measures if they want that dream bad enough! im not saying go get ass raped by hitch hiking or killed, but get a brother, sister, grandparent, friend, anyone to give you a ride. Get on a skate board and put a leash on your dog pulling you!  do what you have to do to get it and make that dream become reality!  Dont get pissed and throw a tantrum because your parents wont drive you, ifd you want it bad enough, make it happen! :biggrin:
> *


BBWWWWWWWWHHAAAAAAAAAAA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jul 30 2008, 04:56 AM~11214069
> *Stop throwing a tantrum and deal with it.  If it's meant to be, it will work out.  If not, don't dwell on it.  Do you even have the money yet?  I wouldn't even be looking if you don't, it makes it worse.
> *


yea.... one u do get the money then worry about it.... even then.... building a car is an endless drain on money.... you ready for it? cuz once u get the $2000 for the car.... what u gonna do with it?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

then after i have it im gonna get it running-clean the engine [its already in pieces] then put it back together, drain the gas tank, check the oil..etc things to get it running.and i live sorta out in the country so i can just drive it around my neighborhood...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 30 2008, 03:51 PM~11219622
> *then after i have it im gonna get it running-clean the engine [its already in pieces] then put it back together, drain the gas tank, check the oil..etc things to get it running.and i live sorta out in the country so i can just drive it around my neighborhood...
> *


just relax then homie.... sounds like the motor gonna need a lot of work...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 30 2008, 08:54 PM~11219636
> *just relax then homie.... sounds like the motor gonna need a lot of work...
> *


why? ive seen how to clean and put one together..and yes i know this aint a model that its the real deal...


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

IF THE BODY STRAIGHT?
IS THERE RUST? IF SO IS IT ALOT?

DOES IT HAVE CANCER

IF THERE'S ALOT THEN YOU CANT DO SHIT TO THE BODY TILL YOU GET IT FIXED


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 30 2008, 07:55 PM~11219644
> *why? ive seen how to clean and put one together..and yes i know this aint a model that its the real deal...
> *


PEOPLE MAKE THINGS LOOK EAISER THEN DONE. IVE SEEN HOW TO LAY DOWN PATTERNS. STILL CANT DO THAT SHIT.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 30 2008, 07:36 PM~11219499
> *yea.... one u do get the money then worry about it.... even then.... building a car is an endless drain on money.... you ready for it? cuz once u get the $2000 for the car.... what u gonna do with it?
> *


no kidding! I paid 2300.00 for my car... im MABEY 1/2 way done and im in for 12,500 already. ... and it ran and drove nice when I got it.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 30 2008, 08:56 PM~11219660
> *IF THE BODY STRAIGHT?
> IS THERE RUST? IF SO IS IT ALOT?
> 
> ...


yes and all the questions about the body will be answered and there is minimal rust..and its very straight...


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

check the floors and tuck for rott.. they rott faster on impala's then the rest of the car


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

no shit it will cost you a as load of cash
i have a 63 chevy longbed big window 
i payed $150 for it
parts are hard to find
the fuckin thing looks like hell
cancer everywhere,rust upon rust,bullit hole,and missing pieces
it already has me in the $20k range
to finish it 
i will be in the range of $50-$60k
and it will take me about 10-20 years to finish it
so are you actually ready to take this project?
heres an idea that isn't the only 66 in the world
save your $$$$ and buy a complete one or at least a california edition
but hay if you want to dive head first into it
it will be your headach


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Joker808_@Jul 31 2008, 09:51 AM~11223538
> *check the floors and tuck for rott.. they rott faster on impala's then the rest of the car
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: my 67 impala gots that shit bad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ill take pics to.. but i got a home down the street from me that said he'll do all the sheet metel work. replace all the floor pan and trunk. remove rust. for 6 bill :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

i feel yea, as far as the car game, the best way to purchase if found is 

DONT BUY IT TILL YOU CAN BUY 5 OF THEM. that way WHEN YOU BUY IT, youll have money to work on it...no sense in diggin a DEBT whole..


i bought my 68 for $4,000 and im the second owner...its still not exactly how i wanted it and im in about $10,000 so far. ...just wait man.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

yup cuz your not even old enought to get a job yet. so its just gonna sit in the yard and kill the grass
(( everybody knows how mom gets when her grass dies" :roflmao: :uh: :uh)


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

oh no... im keeoin it in the garage...


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

no offense or nothing..but you also talking about "cleaning" the engine..like its no prob. if its taken apart..most likely it has rust..cylinders..will most likely need to be honed and if it isnt rebuild bored..new pistons..ring..bottom half..rebuild heads..thats what your looking at if its taken apart..or shit..even if its still together.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

it would have rust even if it has been sitting in the trunk?


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

yeah it would. Best to get everything you need together to build the motor, then build it just before you install it to run it! dont start on it till you plan to roll it! :biggrin: (the motor that is).


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 31 2008, 05:19 PM~11227653
> *it would have rust even if it has been sitting in the trunk?
> *


sure will..moisture will rust out a bare block and cylinder walls..intake runners and the insides of the head. it'll seize the pistons in the cylinder wall.


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

engines need to be ran atleast once a month to keep them fresh


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joker808_@Jul 31 2008, 04:29 PM~11227757
> *engines need to be ran atleast once a month to keep them fresh
> *


true, but if its in pieces, build the motor just before you drop it in to put the car on the road to drive and he shouldnt have issues. :biggrin: do everything else in the mean time, build the motor last.


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jul 31 2008, 06:40 PM~11227882
> *true, but if its in pieces, build the motor just before you drop it in to put the car on the road to drive and he shouldnt have issues. :biggrin:  do everything else in the mean time, build the motor last.
> *


and make sure u build it for some power.. i honestly prefer to get crate motors and go from there..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joker808_@Jul 31 2008, 07:01 PM~11228047
> *and make sure u build it for some power.. i honestly prefer to get crate motors and go from there..
> *


thats whats down the road for it[ if i get it lol...]

but first i wanna see how much power the one it comes with has... and see what size it is... but iod say its a 350 or bigger if im lucky.


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

if its an original motor..most likely its a 283 or 327


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

oops ya thats what i was thinking of.. a 327... but those put out some power if im not mistakin right?


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 31 2008, 07:12 PM~11228713
> *oops ya thats what i was thinking of.. a 327... but those put out some power if im not mistakin right?
> *


yea..if u build them right..get a good cam,intake,carb setup. with some original double hump 327 heads..and you got ur self a good steet motor.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

dude if it is in parts and is rusted your going to spend more rebuilding the motor then on the rest of the car
it would be a better idea to just get a crate motor
a 350 small block can go from 
stock $1500
high performance $3500-$5500
and this is prices coming out of a jegs mag
hell im planning on gitting a high output 350 
or hell i have room to put the monster 572 in my truck
more then likely im going to get the 350


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

yea..undeads right..in my elcamino..got a crate zz383 stoker. 5000 dollar motor.
in my stepside 82 silverado..got a built 502 big block chevy..pushin 650 horses..cost me near 5500 to build thts with me and my dad doing the labor. 
in my 78 camaro..built 350. 450 horses. near 5k to build tht as well. it can get pricey.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jul 31 2008, 09:27 PM~11228879
> *dude if it is in parts and is rusted your going to spend more rebuilding the motor then on the rest of the car
> it would be a better idea to just get a crate motor
> a 350 small block can go from
> ...


Yup that's what I did ..a crate motor has been tested....it's cheaper in the long run....


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

i was thinking of rebuilding my 327 short block
but then i seen the prices of the parts and said and i quote "FUCK THAT I'LL GET A CRATE MOTOR"
hell a 572 drag racing specks at $27,000 cost less the rebuilding my 327


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

everything the homies here are saying is true... i let my wagon sit for about 2 years... motor won't even budge now... and i'm not about to dump money into this car... got other things to worry about... in fact... i got a guy coming this weekend to "take it off my hands" for $500.... 

i'm takin a huge loss on what i bought the car for... but for what it would cost me to get it back to cruising would cost too much for me right now...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jul 31 2008, 08:43 PM~11228998
> *i was thinking of rebuilding my 327 short block
> but then i seen the prices of the parts and said and i quote "FUCK THAT I'LL GET A CRATE MOTOR"
> hell a 572 drag racing specks at $27,000 cost less the rebuilding my 327
> *


Kevin your a joke fool ! You never spend 27,000 on a 327 ,nor a 350 ! 

Even an Yancy built prodrag small block with the blue print and balance is under 15k and that will pull you around 600hp on pump gas ! Then if that couldn't get you going you add a wet spray for another 1500.00 or better Twinn Turbos and you still be under 27,000 ! I just think you speak out so people have some one to toy with ! Your like the LIL PUPPET !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXdyEhRg8H4&feature=related


Motor under $20,000 ~ Small block twin turbo !


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:0 mini has spoken :0


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 31 2008, 11:53 PM~11231276
> *Kevin   your  a  joke   fool !   You  never   spend   27,000  on   a  327 ,nor  a  350 !
> 
> Even  an  Yancy   built   prodrag  small  block   with  the  blue print  and   balance   is   under  15k   and  that   will   pull   you  around   600hp  on   pump gas !   Then  if that   couldn't   get  you  going  you   add a  wet  spray  for  another   1500.00  or  better    Twinn   Turbos   and   you  still  be  under   27,000 !  I  just   think  you   speak  out   so   people  have  some one  to   toy  with  !  Your  like  the  LIL   PUPPET  !
> *


no kidding!
I had a 70 1/2 lt-1 rebuilt on the universities equipment here, then did an rv cam, edelbrock preformer intake, 800 quad, hooker race headers, 2.5" duals all the was back, and I was in for under 5g dyno`d 430hp.

fuckin people who dont know they ass from a hole in the ground trying to sound sweet running off at the mouth.

think before you spit it, or people think/ know your a joke.

btw kevin I have 2 parts trucks on the farm for your 1:1 :biggrin:

btw if you thnk the 327 is rare/hard to find, weve got 2 in the garage, a coupe 400sbc and 5-6 350s. lmfao


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 31 2008, 08:06 PM~11228642
> *thats whats down the road for it[ if i get it lol...]
> 
> but first i wanna see how much power the one it comes with has... and see what size it is... but iod say its a 350 or bigger if im lucky.
> *


350 is pretty much all u need... unless u plan to drag race it or pull trailers..lol


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 1 2008, 12:56 AM~11231318
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXdyEhRg8H4&feature=related
> Motor  under $20,000 ~  Small  block  twin turbo !
> *


Man I remember when he first got that car off my old buddy Matt. That car was bad ass then.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joker808_@Aug 1 2008, 09:38 AM~11232495
> *350 is pretty much all u need... unless u plan to drag race it or pull trailers..lol
> *


Yeah and you can build a 350 alittle hopped up for around $1000 if YOU do the work. Other then that you'll be spending as much as you can get a stock crate engine for.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joker808_@Aug 1 2008, 07:38 AM~11232495
> *350 is pretty much all u need... unless u plan to drag race it or pull trailers..lol
> *


and or kill yourself! its his first car im assuming by the way he talking. Even a 350 is alot for a first time driver these days! but thats what i would start with if the 327 is no good. I personaly speaking would rebuild the 327 especialy if its numbers matching!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I say he just go get himself a Barbie Ferrari and start there...it will be all cleaned up and ready to go...no need to even drop the top, already done....

He can cruise over to cali an pick up Undead and they can both go cruize to the local playgroud....maybe ride some swings together...or run in the sprinklers....


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 1 2008, 10:12 AM~11232735
> *I say he just go get himself a Barbie Ferrari and start there...it will be all cleaned up and ready to go...no need to even drop the top, already done....
> 
> He can cruise over to cali an pick up Undead and they can both go cruize to the local playgroud....maybe ride some swings together...or run in the sprinklers....
> *


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 31 2008, 10:53 PM~11231276
> *Kevin  your  a  joke  fool !  You  never  spend  27,000  on  a  327 ,nor  a  350 !
> 
> Even  an  Yancy  built  prodrag  small  block  with  the  blue print  and  balance  is  under  15k  and  that  will  pull  you  around  600hp  on  pump gas !  Then  if that  couldn't  get  you  going  you  add a  wet  spray  for  another  1500.00  or  better    Twinn  Turbos  and  you  still  be  under  27,000 !  I  just  think  you  speak  out  so  people  have  some one  to  toy  with  !  Your  like  the  LIL  PUPPET  !
> *



yo dip shit its not just on the motor
its on the whole drivetrane
dayna 60 rear end,posi trac gears,custom steel drive shaft,bigger u joints,and most of all the engine it will hit me around 15,000 for all the goodies,1500 to bore it and set the stroke length,then i have to pay to get rid of all the old crap,of and did i mention the the fuckin thing is frozin due to the previous owner not checking the fluids so that means that there are shavings which when i drained the oil guess what their were


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

i smell a dipshit....


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 1 2008, 09:01 AM~11233080
> *i smell a dipshit....
> *


then go get a shower then you wont smell it


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

i meant you , you have no clue how engines work...... or are built, go read some more STREET RODDING and tell us what else you learned.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Aug 1 2008, 10:53 AM~11233024
> *yo dip shit its not just on the motor
> its on the whole drivetrane
> dayna 60 rear end,posi trac gears,custom steel drive shaft,bigger u joints,and most of all the engine it will hit me around 15,000 for all the goodies,1500 to bore it and set the stroke length,then i have to pay to get rid of all the old crap,of and did i mention the the fuckin thing is frozin due to the previous owner not checking the fluids so that means that there are shavings which when i drained the oil guess what their were
> *


OK first off you never once stated anything about drive train ! You only spoke about a $27,000 327 ! 

Now your trying to cover your ass from looking like a dumdshit and add all this other bullshit to your story ! 
And further more if your block is sized up then just take off the heads and fill the pistons with coca-cola ! It will eat up the rust enough that if you have the crank shaft out you can rubber mallet punch them out ! Then take t he block to have a chemical bath then have the block ported and polished ! Then have them hone it ! 

Any machine shop can do this less then $300.00 ! Then get you set 202 heads around $500.00 that's with rocker rollers , Some forged pistons ! The whole set with bearing carrier and rings is less then $600 ! A full racing cam to handle the roller lifters with is about $200.00 and then a manifold, a nice 750 double pump carter carburetor , electric water pump , and set of Headman headers and your set ! And yet you still are under $5000.00 ! 

Now add a nice drive train which would be Bear Brake System , Air Ride Tech front sub and rear Bags on a 12bolt Chevy rear end Or even a Ford 9 in and your still under $10,000 ! Then add a set of nice wheels if not going low rider you could hit maybe $2500.00 then you need body work and paint which could be $10,000 if you had it done right and by a good shop ! Noe your total is around $23,000 that leaves you $4000,00 grand for guts ! You could get that truck done less then $1500.00 you only have a front seat /maybe late model buckets with console , 2 door panels , and may be a head liner ! The dash is all metal so would be painted with the truck ! 

And yet your still under the $27,000 327 quote you posted up ! 


But what should have been said is that the truck is just going to rust away cause your to broke to do anything to it and you have no idea of how to do anything yourself and cant afford to take it to a shop ! Hell if it weren't for the free Hearse ** SO YOU SAY ** then you wouldn't even have a ride ! And further more if you did the work your self and it looked anything like your models then your just wasting your imaginary money and time !


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

AS 408MODELS WOULD TELL ME "LOTS OF WASTED SPACE"


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

WELL. i went to the yard today, and the lady at the front desk called the dude who was in the yard at the moment and asked him if i could go back there and take my pics n all, and he was like naw its too muddy. so, i went for no reason.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 1 2008, 03:36 PM~11236032
> *WELL.  i went to the yard today, and the lady at the front desk called the dude who was in the yard at the moment and asked him if i could go back there and take my pics n all, and he was like naw its too muddy. so, i went for no reason.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

shut up, I was about to hook him up with a engine for 20gs, a steal for him




> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 1 2008, 11:42 AM~11234397
> *OK  first  off  you  never  once    stated  anything  about  drive  train !  You  only  spoke  about  a  $27,000  327  !
> 
> Now  your  trying  to  cover  your  ass  from  looking  like a  dumdshit  and  add  all this  other  bullshit  to your  story !
> ...


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 1 2008, 02:36 PM~11236032
> *WELL.  i went to the yard today, and the lady at the front desk called the dude who was in the yard at the moment and asked him if i could go back there and take my pics n all, and he was like naw its too muddy. so, i went for no reason.
> *


excuses


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Aug 1 2008, 11:16 PM~11238872
> *excuses
> *


its been raining like crazy over here..except the last couple days..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

Traded to the homie 85 biarittz!! uffin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

56 pending to marky mark!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

A Minidreams Inc painted AMT 64 body, make offers.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 29 2008, 10:54 PM~12557065
> *A Minidreams Inc painted AMT 64 body, make offers.
> 
> 
> ...


i was gonna say that looks familer......


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

does it have the hood and trunk


----------



## hmw99civic (Dec 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 29 2008, 11:54 PM~12557065
> *A Minidreams Inc painted AMT 64 body, make offers.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE COLOR NAIL :biggrin: 
NAH J/K I GOT MINES ALL BLACK
ANY WAY NICE IMPALA, HOW MUCH U WANT 4 IT?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

would any of you pay a decent price for stuff i paint?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 2 2009, 12:55 AM~12581064
> *would any of you pay a decent price for stuff i paint?
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 1 2009, 06:56 PM~12581075
> *:biggrin:
> *


yea.... u would... u like other people's paint :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 2 2009, 01:29 AM~12581407
> *yea.... u would... u like other people's paint  :biggrin:
> *





keep bustin my balls bitch boy!! less typein and more buildin :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

^^ fuckin slacker! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 2 2009, 01:38 AM~12581505
> *^^ fuckin slacker! :biggrin:
> *





roobie roo :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

well hey homies... this 63 is up for sale! if any of u want it then make offers!

















includes body, interior without front seats, and undercarriage and frame, no suspension..


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Pm me lil man!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

This is up for grabs as im tired of seeing it! Its a body only, no front or rear end!you will need to strip it!
Make offers!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Got the hood to it?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yup.









This is also up in the air.make offers!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 14 2009, 05:29 PM~13280758
> *yup.
> 
> 
> ...


i will take these, pm a price or anything in trade


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

decals gone!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i will be posting more in a min...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

any of the rides you see here are up for grabs on reasonable offers. red cutty is primered!*
*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

heres a link to all pics of that car...(the 67) oh yeah thanks j 
http://s113.photobucket.com/albums/n214/ba...ne/67%20impala/


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

67 SOLD to 85 biarittz!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 14 2009, 09:58 PM~13282484
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking for *cash, or
59 impala hardtop
80 monte carlo
*


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

*Also lookin for 1301s and 1302s!*


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

*MAKE OFFERS! f150 flareside SOLD! longbed and willies still available.*
40 woodie is missing the custom rims on the box, tires still included.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 15 2009, 01:08 PM~13286480
> *these 3 are for trade only.
> 40 woodie is missing the custom rims on the box, tires still included. flareside ford cab is painted halfway, ran out of orange on top so its faded orange/black. i was going to make it a harley davidson truck but lost interest.
> 
> ...


someone get this and make a quad cab out of the 2 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 15 2009, 02:16 PM~13286517
> *someone get this and make a quad cab out of the 2  :0
> *


QUAD CAB IS ALREADY IN THE WORKS !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 15 2009, 02:16 PM~13286517
> *someone get this and make a quad cab out of the 2  :0
> *


COME TO THINK OF IT LITTLE WHAT YOU NEED FOR THE 2 PICK KITS ?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 15 2009, 01:36 PM~13286605
> *COME  TO  THINK  OF  IT  LITTLE  WHAT  YOU  NEED  FOR  THE  2  PICK  KITS ?
> *


 :0 

i love that last one you did allm opened up fukin badass


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 15 2009, 02:40 PM~13286628
> *:0
> 
> i love that last one you did allm opened up fukin badass
> *


D.L.O. STYLE SENT ME A PARTS TRUCKS AND I GOT A EXPEDITION KIT THAT I AM CUTTING UP TO BUILD THE QUAD CAB FORD ! 

I NEED TO FINISH UP THE HEARSE AND A 4DR CHEVY 1500 FRIST THEN GET THEM OFF TO THE RESIN KINGS ! THAN I'LL BE ALL OVER THE LOBO FORD !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 15 2009, 02:36 PM~13286605
> *COME  TO  THINK  OF  IT  LITTLE  WHAT  YOU  NEED  FOR  THE  2  PICK  KITS ?
> *


those 2 are pending right now, if the deal doesnt go through theyre yours mini ill PM u on them.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

also looking for 63 and 64 impalas.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

what u want for the bazooka tubes ?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

havnt found them yet..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

*Will take 25 shipped!
Clean and quick build, flocked interior, candy house of kolor paint, clear corner lenses, custom painted rims,custom fit tires, lots of aluminum plating (engine, suspension, exhaust etc). it has also been lowered.*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

*30 shipped!
all OG, engine bay fully wired, good foil, clean interior, weathered underside, blackwashed and wired grille/front bumper, blackwashed wheels (hubcaps) carpet in the trunk, makes an easy lowrider model with a switch of wheels and a trunk setup!right now its just missing 2 taillights and rear bumper.other than that a bit dusty but i can clean it before shipping.
*


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

TTT buy homies shit up :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

ttt!


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

how much for the black 67


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

sorry homie i shouldnt have put it in the pic...


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

thats cool


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

*MAKE OFFERS! f150 flareside SOLD! longbed and woodie still available.*
40 woodie is missing the custom rims on the box, tires still included.


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

I may want you woodie. :roflmao: What you asking shipped for it?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:rofl: 13 shipped?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

also one of these is forsale too. Make offers!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

any of the rides you see here are up for grabs on reasonable offers. red cutty is primered! burban comes with undercarriage, grille, and body, its all i have left of it!!*
*


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

how much for the blue 67 impala


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

also might start sellin these if enough ppl want some... aluminum pumps with all metal parts, except the dumps which are scratchmade from plastic, and the hoses which are rubber!


----------



## rcbodydropper (Oct 10, 2008)

how mch for the f-150 longbed


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

HOW MUCH FOR SOME PUMPS LIL D?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

wanted to sell them in a set of 2 for 10 bucks...comes with just the pump and hoses and such... i think itd be easier to send it out with the hose separate (not built on yet) and let u guys but it on there...its really easy to connect, just lmk what cha want!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i have 2 hobbytown gift cards, one for 5 and the other for 10, make offers on em..


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 24 2009, 09:30 PM~13681826
> *i have 2 hobbytown gift cards, one for 5 and the other for 10, make offers on em..
> *


why don't you just buy a kit with them?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Apr 24 2009, 08:12 PM~13682137
> *why don't you just buy a kit with them?
> *


  

they always got mark down section


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

we lost are hobbytown shops here at the first of the year ! we only have 1 hobby shop left here with in 50 MILE drive now !


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 24 2009, 10:25 PM~13682254
> *we  lost  are  hobbytown  shops  here  at the  first  of  the  year !  we only have  1  hobby  shop  left    here  with in  50  MILE  drive  now  !
> *


There's always online ordering.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 24 2009, 04:25 PM~13682254
> *we  lost  are  hobbytown   shops  here   at the   first  of  the  year !   we only have  1   hobby  shop   left    here   with in  50  MILE  drive   now  !
> *


damn that sucks.....


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 25 2009, 04:25 AM~13682254
> *we  lost  are  hobbytown  shops  here  at the  first  of  the  year !  we only have  1  hobby  shop  left    here  with in  50  MILE  drive  now  !
> *


Here in Estonia we have only one hobbyshop and its about 100km away from me and they dont sell Monograms and stuff I would buy. Bunch of japanese model cars only and military stuff. They sell some tools too but bit too expensive and I prefer to buy online from US.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

nova sold!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

MONTE SOLD!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

YO LIL D PM ME ON THE MONTE


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

also looking for vert 61 and 62s


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 25 2009, 07:01 PM~13688049
> *now i have this, make offers.
> 
> 
> ...


ill trade this for a set of 1302s!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

SHIPPED BOUT PACKAGES FOR:
TUNZAFUN :0300 1290 0007 7141 4094
RICK (ScaleDreams):0300 1290 0007 7141 4087
once again thanks brothers!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

just build the damn thing fool


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 28 2009, 09:55 PM~14031988
> *just build the damn thing fool
> *


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

87 Buick GNX curbside! need this gone because i need a new phone!mine got washed and i need a new one BADLY! ive been using one where it takes forever and a day to write a short text, drops calls etc in other words a POS!So heres the details:
custom wheels, HOK tangelo pearl paint, folk art clear, custom cut moonroof,all black interior, all black trim, exterior color painted dash, and custom made exhaust tips. 45 shipped OBO!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

still got the 63?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

nope, built it.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

87 Buick GNX curbside! need this gone because i need a new phone!mine got washed and i need a new one BADLY! ive been using one where it takes forever and a day to write a short text, drops calls etc in other words a POS!So heres the details:
custom wheels, HOK tangelo pearl paint, folk art clear, custom cut moonroof,all black interior, all black trim, exterior color painted dash, and custom made exhaust tips. 45 shipped OBO!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

bump for the homie


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 9 2009, 06:36 AM~14418721
> *87 Buick GNX curbside! need this gone because i need a new phone!mine got washed and i need a new one BADLY! ive been using one where it takes forever and a day to write a short text, drops calls etc in other words a POS!So heres the details:
> custom wheels, HOK tangelo pearl paint, folk art clear, custom cut moonroof,all black interior, all black trim, exterior color painted dash, and custom made exhaust tips. 45 shipped OBO!
> 
> ...


YEEAA i,m liking it


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jul 9 2009, 07:58 AM~14421779
> *YEEAA i,m liking it
> *


X2


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

ok fuck it here, im selling everything as i found out everythings higher than i thought!!!!
69 gto, award winner! wired and detailed engine bay, custom staggered and painted wheels, HOK tangelo pearl with tangerine candy fade, scratchmade brakes, handmade speakers in rear dash, flocked interior, seatbelts, speaker wire leading to battery (Scratchmade), billet steering wheel, the works. asking 65 shipped!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

challenger sold


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

also this riviera!opened but complete!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

OOOORRRRRR 90 for all of it shipped...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

*PRICE REDUCTION:
GTO:45
GNX:25*


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

TTT!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 9 2009, 10:10 PM~14429686
> *also this riviera!opened but complete!
> 
> 
> ...


what you hidin back there lol :scrutinize:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

HELP ME BUY A NEW PHONE FELLAS PLEASE!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 11 2009, 08:04 PM~14445400
> * HELP ME BUY A NEW PHONE FELLAS PLEASE!
> *


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

TTT please guys, need this money!!


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

If you got Verizon I highly recommend the LG enV Touch. It's super badazz.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 11 2009, 09:11 PM~14445431
> *gonna go with 50 shipped on this one.
> 
> 
> ...



wheres the chrome foo.................... show the chrome, and what it is , and maybe youll get a bite


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

IT'S AN R&R 68 IMPALA !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

and it is also SOLD


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

87 Buick GNX curbside! need this gone because i need a new phone!mine got washed and i need a new one BADLY! ive been using one where it takes forever and a day to write a short text, drops calls etc in other words a POS!So heres the details:
custom wheels, HOK tangelo pearl paint, folk art clear, custom cut moonroof,all black interior, all black trim, exterior color painted dash, and custom made exhaust tips. 45 shipped OBO! 






















































69 gto, award winner! wired and detailed engine bay, custom staggered and painted wheels, HOK tangelo pearl with tangerine candy fade, scratchmade brakes, handmade speakers in rear dash, flocked interior, seatbelts, speaker wire leading to battery (Scratchmade), billet steering wheel, the works. asking 65 shipped!

























































*come on guys buy these two!!!almost have enough to buy the phone!!*


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

buy this stuff up guys some real nice builds here


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

*Big thanks to those who bought from me!!!*


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

cool phone d


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

shoulda bought some new pants lol


my AT&T does the same shit and i hate not havein keys


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 11 2009, 09:11 PM~14445431
> *gonna go with 50 shipped on this one.
> 
> 
> ...


still have the 68 impala, and does it have the chrome bumpers ? LMK, thanks !!! :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

well i dnt need to sell anymore things, thanks for the business guys!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 22 2009, 12:55 PM~14551299
> *Big thanks to those who bought from me!!!
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## S10XtremeSR (Apr 23, 2009)

I got the same phone. Can't go wrong with that model.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

how much for the 68 shipped?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

sold it sorry :happysad:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

gettn rid of this 67 impala hood, needs a lil more work but u can have a flat 67 impy hood with no time!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i wanna trade for some 5.20s and/or some 1109 rings


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 22 2009, 01:55 PM~14551299
> *Big thanks to those who bought from me!!!
> 
> 
> ...


I got a similar phone the LG Renoir. It's good, especially the cam, but the browsing lags a it which is kinda annoying. Gonna install new firmware to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

heres a better less crappy pic of the hood:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 22 2009, 01:55 PM~14551299
> *Big thanks to those who bought from me!!!
> 
> 
> ...


What you want for the LG ?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

haha no, that aint for sale its the phone i bought using the money that i got from my sales!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 22 2009, 10:31 AM~15151464
> *
> heres a better less crappy pic of the hood:
> 
> ...


*I want to trade for a set of 5.20s! *


----------



## cricket208 (Oct 9, 2009)

20 for it all


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cricket208_@Oct 9 2009, 07:05 PM~15314312
> *20 for it all
> *



:buttkick:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cricket208_@Oct 9 2009, 04:05 PM~15314312
> *20 for it all
> *


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 1 2008, 08:12 AM~11232735
> *I say he just go get himself a Barbie Ferrari and start there...it will be all cleaned up and ready to go...no need to even drop the top, already done....
> 
> He can cruise over to cali an pick up Undead and they can both go cruize to the local playgroud....maybe ride some swings together...or run in the sprinklers....
> *


 lil never lets me down...if I read long enough, never fail something 
will make me laugh


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 11 2009, 12:49 AM~15322296
> *lil never lets me down...if I read long enough, never fail something
> will make me laugh
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

damn. gotta sell it all, i need a new camera ASAP! gotta raise 150

bullit mustang 23 shipped, needs new front grille and no the paintjob aint perfect.


























































72 chevelle.fully wired motor.hok majik blue paint. 30 shipped.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

69 gto. 40 shipped. custom staggered rims, disc brakes, hood struts.HOK tangelo pearl with gold pearl mixed in, tangerine candy fade.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

94 impala, quick build, not detailed at all really. 15 shipped.
aluminum painted motor, suspension, disc brakes.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

87 gnx. curbside. HOK tangelo pear paint. sunroof. body IS warped a tad. 30 shipped.


----------



## wallace pardo (Jun 19, 2009)

nice work keep it up cars look real


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 19 2009, 04:56 PM~15404742
> *87 gnx. curbside. HOK tangelo pear paint. sunroof. body IS warped a tad. 30 shipped.
> 
> 
> ...


i need those rims


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i know, so do i.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

TTT


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

TTT BUY THIS HOMIES STUFF UP..


CAN I SEE MORE PICS OF THE MUSTANG


----------



## HTown (Sep 21, 2009)

The rims on the GNX, IMPALA, GTO, and the MC where did you get em from? Can I get all of em from you?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

ones on the impala were custom made from the ones on the gto, GNX i got from a friend and i dunno where he got em at.get at just-a-doodz on here, hes got plenty sets of the ones on the gto.


----------



## HTown (Sep 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 28 2009, 06:12 AM~15490140
> *ones on the impala were custom made from the ones on the gto, GNX i got from a friend and i dunno where he got em at.get at just-a-doodz on here, hes got plenty sets of the ones on the gto.
> *


Good look homie, how much would you charge for a set of the ones from the Impala?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i dunno, shoot me an offer


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

this and everything on the last page STILL up for grabs,NEED THIS STUFF GONE ASAP


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

This 77-79 promo caddy dash, also works for a non button tuck in 80s caddies too








Donk rims from the GNX from revell.


----------



## HTown (Sep 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 28 2009, 04:59 PM~15495418
> *i dunno, shoot me an offer
> *


Can you make em' and spray em to match my ride?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

what colors your car?


----------



## HTown (Sep 21, 2009)

HOK Candy Cobalt blue


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

you got the paint?


----------



## HTown (Sep 21, 2009)

Yeah, need a pic of it or what?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

iighty, ill get at the homie about gettn the rims, then ill PM you my addy to send the paint. what part of the wheel you want painted?


----------



## HTown (Sep 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 29 2009, 04:13 PM~15506167
> *iighty, ill get at the homie about gettn the rims, then ill PM you my addy to send the paint. what part of the wheel you want painted?
> *


Just how you did the Impala rims


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i can do that. ill get at you when i get the rims.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

69 gto. 40 shipped. custom staggered rims, disc brakes, hood struts.HOK tangelo pearl with gold pearl mixed in, tangerine candy fade.

























































need it gone *NOW* fellas. emergency bill to pay!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

TTT!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

*make offers?*


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

If i painted a 40 ford delivery a purple with lavender pearl would any of yall buy it?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

nope :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 28 2009, 05:25 PM~15496823
> *this and everything on the last page STILL up for grabs,NEED THIS STUFF GONE ASAP
> 
> 
> ...


u still got this bro and how much if u do


----------



## blakeboyden (Jul 27, 2009)

do you still have that grand national if so i'm interested in buying it please pm me







> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 28 2008, 12:41 AM~10273392
> *GN BODY
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Do you still have the dash for 77-79 cadi promo? and for how much?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

nah bro, i looked, but didnt find it.
$50


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

:|


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Dec 24 2009, 01:03 PM~16078932
> *:|
> *


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

so i take it this isnt worth anything since its an LT motor?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

if i can get it from school... this is going for 55 shipped*

*priced by art teacher who also sells art.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 8 2010, 02:48 AM~16223115
> *so i take it this isnt worth anything since its an LT motor?
> 
> 
> ...


U sellin this bro? If so how much?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yeah im sellin it, 5 shipped


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Badass paintin Lil d. Thats sweet bro.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 7 2010, 09:48 PM~16223115
> *so i take it this isnt worth anything since its an LT motor?
> 
> 
> ...


where is the top of the intake?


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 12 2010, 12:51 AM~16262381
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 13 2010, 01:30 AM~16274931
> *where is the top of the intake?
> *


i dunno, i found this in one of my boxes.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 11 2010, 11:51 PM~16262381
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i wont lie that shits pretty clean


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

wha thank you.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

If ya ever fell like paintin a 98 towncar lmk. Pearl white with a grey top, white spokes. :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

ill get at you bro.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

this angle ok?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 18 2010, 12:39 PM~16326440
> *:0  :0
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:biggrin:








anyone else want their shit painted, get at me


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice bro. :0 :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 21 2010, 11:24 PM~16370485
> *:biggrin:
> 
> anyone else want their shit painted, get at me*


*IF I WANT A PIC OF MY SHIT DONE CAN YOU CAPTURE THE TEXTURE AND ADD IN THE CORN AND PEANUTS ! *


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 22 2010, 01:57 AM~16372614
> *IF  I  WANT  A  PIC  OF  MY  SHIT  DONE  CAN  YOU  CAPTURE  THE  TEXTURE  AND  ADD  IN  THE  CORN  AND  PEANUTS  !
> *



Build Something...instead of talking about shit and condoms!!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

75.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Damn thats nice bro. Good job lil d.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Jan 22 2010, 09:14 AM~16374332
> *Build Something...instead of talking about shit and condoms!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 22 2009, 02:55 PM~14551299
> *Big thanks to those who bought from me!!!
> 
> 
> ...


i have the same phone and hate it.I was to used to my iphone.  I might sell this LG also.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

still 55 shipped.

newer camaro. 45, good deal.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 23 2010, 12:45 AM~16382759
> *i have the same phone and hate it.I was to used to my iphone.  I might sell this LG also.
> *


is it in good condition?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 23 2010, 12:45 AM~16382763
> *
> 
> 
> ...


impala is nice


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 23 2010, 12:46 AM~16382768
> *is it in good condition?
> *


ya.its pretty clean.Minor scratchs.I like it but i have the hardest time texting on it.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

lol, have you reset the touch calibration..i did and texting is a breeze for me.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 23 2010, 12:54 AM~16382825
> *lol, have you reset the touch calibration..i did and texting is a breeze for me.
> *


i did but im just to use to my iphone.Id rather sell it and put it towards a new iphone.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS+Jan 21 2010, 10:24 PM~16370485-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

trade?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

bump bump bump bump bump!!! i need money NOW fellas i owe someone big


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 8 2010, 09:13 PM~16553138
> *bump bump bump bump bump!!!  i need money NOW fellas i owe someone big
> *


Is it someone that if you don't pay they give you some concrete boots to wear??? :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

uh uh :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Feb 8 2010, 08:22 PM~16553247
> *Is it someone that if you don't pay they give you some concrete boots to wear???  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

8 shipped for all 3...

selling off pretty much everything i have.. so if you have seen somethin you want hit me up..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

aint the best but holla at me no motor.. curbside.
































wanna go for bout 40 shipped.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

u selling the promo caddy


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

long gone bud


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

PS: all of these funds go towards ma first car if that helps any!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Ohhh shit! lil d's movin onto the 1:1's! Good luck bro.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 25 2010, 09:24 AM~16720848
> *gonna go 55 shipped. WITH STOCKS.
> 
> 
> ...


how much for the animal crackers in the back? :cheesy:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

damn if i had the funds id help ya out lil d. id def like to get that 74 off ya :uh:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

cmoonnn guys ive been lookingn and options are showin up!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

And to show how forreal i am about it this time, ive put all the models away... so like i said im getting rid of everything... 74s sold...all the moneys goin into a savings account.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

xbox 360, the cords dont fit and the box is new from microsoft...sent my old one out got this one thats different.. i am selling the cords separately tho, make an offer...does come with games.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Are you sure you wanna get rid of everything!?!?! Arent you gonna want to build something later on??
I mean what the hell you tryin to buy??


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

a car... im sure that most of my stuff wont get bought, like supply wise.. but if it sells then it sells. i put all of the model stuff away because it was preventing me from being able to save money


----------



## IllTemperedRidez (Feb 23, 2010)

got any more almost complete cars forsale


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yizzer. a red 67 impala w lights in it, a corvette with an open hatch an the rear glass fuckd up...


----------



## IllTemperedRidez (Feb 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 26 2010, 05:44 PM~16736559
> *yizzer. a red 67 impala w lights in it, a corvette with an open hatch an the rear glass fuckd up...
> *


any pics of the 67?????


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

ill get em up here in a few, gotta go eat dinner.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Good luck on the car purchase bro. Steppin up already!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

65 mine still?..... hope you didnt forget?... pm me


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

buncha mags. also have 3 other LRMs, july 07, and March and April of 06 but they dont have covers..


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 26 2010, 06:42 PM~16736042
> *xbox 360, the cords dont fit and the box is new from microsoft...sent my old one out got this one thats different.. i am selling the cords separately tho, make an offer...does come with games.
> 
> 
> ...


Does that GTA San Andres work ? If so what you want just for the game ! I can't use an x-box if the cord wont fit it !


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 26 2010, 05:42 PM~16736042
> *xbox 360, the cords dont fit and the box is new from microsoft...sent my old one out got this one thats different.. i am selling the cords separately tho, make an offer...does come with games.
> 
> 
> ...



i bet its the power cord that wont fit huh i had the same problem easy fix just cut that little extra tab off the cord that keeps it locked in place if you fucked with it than you know what im talking about its a pain in the ass but i did it to mine and its been working fine for years


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

which tab? explain plz :biggrin:

an heres another mag


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

http://www.consoleheroes.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14765
found this?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

DAMN! checkd sumthn an it said i cant trim it down for it to work...fuck


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 26 2010, 08:28 PM~16737398
> *DAMN! checkd sumthn an it said i cant trim it down for it to work...fuck
> *



well i have te cord from a 360 elite on my old xbox now for like two years never had a problem at all i just cut the tab off and bam also my homie has the other older cord on his elite for two years and no problems :dunno: and yeah there is a long story behind why we have the oposite cords :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

hmmmm...


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

how much for kart?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i missed this, what else is goin?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

tryna make some dough for a car, so im sellin off everything!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

kart came in today, very nice build


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

everything cept 74 n cart still available


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

and ive made good progress, im at about 300 right now so only 800-900 to go until i can make an offer


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

TTT


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

GN interior.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

How much for the GN interior?


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

PM SENT


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Apr 2 2010, 11:29 PM~17081884
> *How much for the GN interior?
> *


make an offer :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

ive still got the cab, jus boxed up...make an offer!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

make an offer again


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 11 2010, 08:30 AM~17158387
> *ive still got the cab, jus boxed up...make an offer!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 15 2010, 09:44 PM~17797827
> *
> 
> 
> ...


got tires? how much?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

nah, no tires...make an offer tho?


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 15 2010, 07:44 PM~17797827
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 What scale are these for ?


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 15 2010, 07:55 PM~17797931
> *nah, no tires...make an offer tho?
> *


5 shipped


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

sold to tunzafun


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 16 2010, 09:47 PM~17809232
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pm sizzent


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

nother set of these, make offer


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

chevy longbed and cowl induction hood, make offer


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

make offer


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

make offer


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 19 2010, 02:33 PM~17832989
> *make offer
> 
> 
> ...



Just throw that im my box, when you send it back :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS+Jun 16 2010, 06:47 PM~17809232-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How much for these 2 sets of wheels , shipped ?


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 19 2010, 12:33 PM~17832989
> *make offer
> 
> 
> ...


and this one too :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i was thinkin like 45 shipped on the riv. rims are sold.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 19 2010, 02:30 PM~17833633
> *i was thinkin like 45 shipped on the riv. rims are sold.
> *


What do you mean the wheels are sold???? J/k, Let me try to move some cars that I have for sale on my thread, I'll get back to you for sure, if you sell it before then, my lost. Thanx


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

make offer.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 16 2010, 09:01 PM~17810012
> *chevy longbed and cowl induction hood, make offer
> 
> 
> ...



$10..or is there some of my resin stuff we could do a trade on??


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 19 2010, 10:30 PM~17835342
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what u asking for it. i dont like making offers at least a starting point


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

30 shipped.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

60 each


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

50.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

100


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

two sheets of suede, one in silver and the other in dark blue, peel to thickness of your liking, 12.5x19.25 are the dimensions. 20 shipped each


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

(its a video, click)
everything in my sketchbook, see anything you like, lemme know and we'll talk.

if that doesnt work, click this link.
http://s432.photobucket.com/albums/qq47/cn...nt=CIMG0789.mp4


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

didnt work


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

added another link.


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

BADASS CAMARO AND SMART CAR


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

Cmon fool I want that bed and hood ...


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

nope still don't work.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

hmm.. wonder why it works for him but not you???? :dunno:

anyway, TTT


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2010)

Worked for me.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Your art work is sick bro !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:cheesy: need this stuff gone fellas


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jun 21 2010, 02:40 PM~17846952
> *Cmon fool I want that bed and hood ...
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :twak:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0

gotta get this stuff gone fellas, an like jeff said cold hard cash only... i needa get the buick to pass inspection, an i need a new header panel, rear brakes, and steering wheel fixed... so yeah, i guess i am at a hurt for cash :biggrin: but yeah, i do needa get this stuff done!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

Well if you want to sell the bed and hood , pm me . I ain't gonna beg fo it ....


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

hey homie im still trying to make ends meet is that convert imapal posable positonn a posable sus also is it just or does the car looks like its


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

it just sits for now. but it can be easily converted into poseable suspesnion with some tubing.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

*ok i need this stuff gone NOW FELLAS, IM SERIOUSLY IN DEBT AND I MUST PAY THAT MONEY BACK, IM ALREADY ABOUT TO GET THE SHIT BEAT OUT OF ME, I NEED THIS STUFF GONE ASAP NO TRADES COLD HARD CASH, PLEASE FELLAS*


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 25 2010, 08:52 AM~17884488
> *ok i need this stuff gone NOW FELLAS, IM SERIOUSLY IN DEBT AND I MUST PAY THAT MONEY BACK, IM ALREADY ABOUT TO GET THE SHIT BEAT OUT OF ME, I NEED THIS STUFF GONE ASAP NO TRADES COLD HARD CASH, PLEASE FELLAS
> *




:wow: :wow:


----------



## coleman9219 (Apr 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 26 2010, 04:42 PM~16736042
> *xbox 360, the cords dont fit and the box is new from microsoft...sent my old one out got this one thats different.. i am selling the cords separately tho, make an offer...does come with games.
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

SOLD A WHILE BACK


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

dually for sale, make offer!!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 25 2010, 12:45 PM~17884916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those impalas for sale too ? :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

the 60 is..


----------



## coleman9219 (Apr 10, 2010)

how much for the blue dually??


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

23 shipped...no wheels or grille...otherwise complete


----------



## coleman9219 (Apr 10, 2010)

whats the cheapest thing you got for sale n that pic?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

that dually...and for whatever reason someone may want this... 10 shipped


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

still got all of these...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

TTT... some of the heat is settled but i still need the cash..


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

*yawn... is your little pm auction over or what???


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

anyone need some vynil top trim fo a regal :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 25 2010, 11:45 AM~17884916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

what you want for the wheels that are on the dually? trade?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

sold em, and i got bbs ones similar, but no trades..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## coleman9219 (Apr 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 17 2010, 07:38 AM~18067827
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much??


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

make a reasonable offer


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 17 2010, 09:38 AM~18067827
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn id like to have this but a lil low on cash. ima see wut i can do :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

*40 O.B.O.*


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

c'mon folks, she needs a new face! :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

sell them big wheels on it! buy 13s and a new header pannel and have cash for gas! :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thems my brothers, just mocked up sittn on it! trust me, rims are the last thing im getting!besides.. hes gotten those sold at only 500 bones..enough for a bare panel an some rusty chinas :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 1 2010, 08:07 PM~18201382
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

just added silver leaf and pinstriping...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

everything in my build topic is for sale, need a new transmission. the regal cant sit in the middle of the driveway.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## hopper4lyfe (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 11 2010, 09:29 AM~18283921
> *just added silver leaf and pinstriping...
> 
> 
> ...





you still have this for sale pm a price shipped to 12209


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 19 2010, 03:33 PM~17832989
> *make offer
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: gotta new coata clear on this one too


----------



## hopper4lyfe (Jun 18, 2007)

pm sent for the caddy


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

curbside no frame wheels glued to body


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

ive got the hood somewhere.. make an offer


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

c'mon folks, this 








is like








to me!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

sold


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

T T T


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 14 2009, 09:58 PM~13282484
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what is left for sale in this picture i see a feww things i need...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Whatever you do, don't get rid of that Regal! Be patient and you'll get it together eventually!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

Tonio, im tryna sell this stuff to make funds FOR the regal!
and 716, all of that is either redone or sold


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 20 2010, 04:17 PM~18363829
> *Tonio, im tryna sell this stuff to make funds FOR the regal!
> and 716, all of that is either redone or sold
> *


still got the cutlass body then?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 18 2010, 10:02 AM~18342632
> *c'mon folks, this
> 
> 
> ...


LOL on the girly pic!! u need a driver fender for that regal?! i could prolly get you 1!? maybe a face for it?! i know i could prolly get the fender new, the face maybe?! my boy had a 84 that got rear ended hard by a trash truck while it was parked in the street! he was tryin to sell it outright, but lookin to part it out!? did u buy it like that? or what parts do u have for the front facia?!


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 18 2010, 08:38 AM~18341944
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pm me a price on this one of its still forsale


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Aug 20 2010, 10:59 PM~18366443
> *LOL on the girly pic!! u need a driver fender for that regal?! i could prolly get you 1!? maybe a face for it?! i know i could prolly get the fender new, the face maybe?! my boy had a 84 that got rear ended hard by a trash truck while it was parked in the street! he was tryin to sell it outright, but lookin to part it out!? did u buy it like that? or what parts do u have for the front facia?!
> *


fender is cool, i need a new header panel! ive got everything for it, mine just cracked and fell apart so i just took it all the way off.. i found a cheap header panel, hell i found all of the parts i need cheap, i just need MONEY for it...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Aug 21 2010, 02:43 AM~18367525
> *pm me a price on this one of its still forsale
> *


not too sure on what i want for it, an offer would be awesome though.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

this make it more attractive?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

TTT


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:roflmao: hahaha i needa new phone again :biggrin: the vus done


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 20 2010, 04:17 PM~18363829
> *Tonio, im tryna sell this stuff to make funds FOR the regal!
> and 716, all of that is either redone or sold
> *


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 21 2010, 07:06 PM~18371252
> *this make it more attractive?
> 
> 
> ...


this an bmw fiddy shipped... found a phone fer 40 
and it WILL have the supremes on it


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Did you get your up top???


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

sure did bro, turns out i used to have one just like it :biggrin: thanks, i appreciate it


and heres this up for grabs, a full scale zenith ink drawing, 60 spoke...only one thing was changed, and that was a word in the KO chip, where instead i put my signature since it made sense.. done in all ink, make an offer


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS+Jun 19 2010, 10:30 PM~17835342-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



still got these pm me a price for both of them bro


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 28 2010, 11:35 PM~18430744
> * sure did bro, turns out i used to have one just like it :biggrin: thanks, i appreciate it
> and heres this up for grabs, a full scale zenith ink drawing, 60 spoke...only one thing was changed, and that was a word in the KO chip, where instead i put my signature since it made sense.. done in all ink, make an offer
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

hey blu u still got that caddy if so lmk


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

sold the caddy a while ago fellas...
still got other stuff up for grabs


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

itd be just peachy if someone bought something.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 9 2010, 10:43 PM~18529561
> * itd be just peachy if someone bought something.
> *


if i had the loot id more than happy to help ya bro. got some badass builds id like to own


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

testing the waters on this one, lets see what kind of offers arise.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

and this as it is, painted, cleared and foiled...chassis and motor parts painted i believe as well.the wheels are visible thru the slots in the hubcaps as well.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

and lastly, these.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

gots ta sell somethin, need 50 bones ASAP please.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

runnin into problems guys...help a nikka out.


----------



## ONATE63' (Jul 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 25 2010, 10:08 AM~17885125
> *still got all of these...
> 
> 
> ...



how much for all th lowrider mags except oct 06' and apr 10' :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:cheesy: i'll start doing tasks for people...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

*BLOWOUT SALE!* pick what you want and itll be *DIRT CHEAP!*


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 9 2010, 11:53 PM~18529724
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

interested?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 18 2010, 11:51 AM~18342540
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 3 2010, 01:31 PM~18723877
> *interested?
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

PM me on it


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 9 2010, 10:55 PM~18529772
> *
> 
> 
> ...


talent!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

want em? givin discounts


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

singles 7.00 shipped on each. sets 12.00 each


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 3 2010, 10:03 PM~18727300
> *singles 7.00 shipped on each. sets 12.00 each
> 
> 
> ...


WTF ! WAY OVER PRICED LIL D !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

well, everyone make offers then.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

hood still needs painted and cleared. interior started, not finished, rear end (where lights are and rear bumper go) was in process of getting smoothed out.... more pics this afternoon.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

this still up for grabs, along with all of my other artwork


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

you all can text me anytime about this stuff. 573 521 7235.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

hood still needs painted and cleared. interior started, not finished, rear end (where lights are and rear bumper go) was in process of getting smoothed out....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 3 2010, 08:00 PM~18727266
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much shipped ???


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

BUMP. Needa quick hundred yo.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

sell your ass...wait..nevermind. :biggrin:

phones not workin atm foolio..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

http://s432.photobucket.com/albums/qq47/cn...nt=CIMG0789.mp4
pick 6, any 6, any 6 drawings you want and you get them for 100!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 7 2010, 02:45 PM~18761483
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dam thats nice foo , i havent drawn in a loooong time :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

want six? even seven


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 7 2010, 02:51 PM~18761532
> *want six? even seven
> *



man foo i feel like drawing a tight pic :cheesy: ...ill challenge u to a drawoff :happysad: ...but not yet , just for fun nikka  ...i used to draw alot in highschool i was always in detention so like how most foos learn in prisson i learned how to draw too :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 28 2010, 11:35 PM~18430744
> * sure did bro, turns out i used to have one just like it :biggrin: thanks, i appreciate it
> and heres this up for grabs, a full scale zenith ink drawing, 60 spoke...only one thing was changed, and that was a word in the KO chip, where instead i put my signature since it made sense.. done in all ink, make an offer
> 
> ...


this and 3 other drawings....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 18 2010, 10:05 AM~18341722
> *curbside no frame wheels glued to body
> 
> 
> ...


no frame or wheels... straight body. 20 bux


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

these too! gotta get em gone folks! gotta GN waitin on me


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

pick any *5* models, for 100!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

a measly *TEN DOLLARS*, people. fresh from under the pencils!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 7 2010, 05:42 PM~18761870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


great job.. :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

want it :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

15 down. 85 to go. still smokin hot deals here folks.......


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

and i REALLY didnt want to sell this...


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 7 2010, 09:28 PM~18764301
> *and i REALLY didnt want to sell this...
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 replica :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

was going to be...the caprice version of it...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

kinda important this time


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

TTT.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

Ttt aint far from a motor


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

wtf's for sale? :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

everything and anything that someone wants! everything has a price


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 5 2010, 05:51 PM~18997007
> *everything and anything that someone wants! everything has a price
> *


pics ? of everything ? :happysad:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 5 2010, 08:30 AM~18992615
> *wtf's for sale? :biggrin:
> *


x1000 everything i see has been sold an what i ask for has been sold or re-done... :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

Everything on the last two pages...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

how much for just the lowrider mags??


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 25 2010, 12:08 PM~17885125
> *still got all of these...
> 
> 
> ...


22 lrm how much??
you said make a offer.....i hate makin offers on other people stuff...
lmk an we can go from there!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 5 2010, 11:32 PM~18998539
> *22 lrm how much??
> you said make a offer.....i hate makin offers on other people stuff...
> lmk an we can go from there!
> *


whats the deal dont get back to pm's or your forsale thread??


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 6 2010, 01:27 PM~19001664
> *whats the deal dont get back to pm's or your forsale thread??
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

text him..ive already made a deal with him last nite.. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

572 521 7235


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 7 2010, 10:28 PM~18764301
> *and i REALLY didnt want to sell this...
> 
> 
> ...


how much for this lil d


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

all PMs returned


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 7 2010, 09:28 PM~18764301
> *and i REALLY didnt want to sell this...
> 
> 
> ...


how much homie


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

pending as of now...if it falls through ill get at you


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 26 2010, 09:56 PM~18669560
> *:cheesy: i'll start doing tasks for people...
> *


YEA YOU WILL LOCO! I WILL BE HITTIN YOU UP IN A FEW WEEKS,,, :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

im goin 2 get that m.o. today for what we spoke on..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:cheesy:
gotta stack up for a new ride :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

charcoal GTO...24X12 offers...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

judge in graphite...make offer.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 28 2010, 09:36 PM~19185467
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DUDE I WOULD LOVE TO HAVE SOME OF YOUR DRAWING FRAMED IN MY MODEL ROOM....THE PROB...IS I NEED TO BUILD IT FIRST BEFORE I SPEND MONEY ON ART WORK FOR IT  JUST FOR FUTURE REFERANCE HOW MUCH ARE THE GTO'S???


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

not sure...price will have to be pretty up there, like what youd pay for real artwork. the graphite one is drawn in exact proportion withOUT tracing. im positive of that, because of the technique i used.


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

You have some talent lil D! These are really nice. I'd love to have one of your drawings down the road. :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Nov 28 2010, 09:51 PM~19185616
> *You have some talent lil D! These are really nice. I'd love to have one of your drawings down the road. :thumbsup:
> *


   

and heres a scanned picture of it... it is 8.5x11 but the scanner cut out the white top and bottom.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

:wow: :nicoderm:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

anyone wanna buy them? :biggrin: itd be great if you did


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

offer


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 28 2010, 09:11 PM~19185812
> *
> 
> 
> ...


D pm me a price/ trades list for both sets.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 28 2010, 10:11 PM~19185812
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dammit wish i had cash! those are some badass rims! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

d what would you charge to sketch up my 1:1 bro


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 5 2010, 11:32 PM~18998539
> *22 lrm how much??
> you said make a offer.....i hate makin offers on other people stuff...
> lmk an we can go from there!
> *


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 4 2010, 07:29 AM~18729674
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what size is this?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

12x9... 

btw do i owe anyone anything? cant help but feel like i do... just PM me if i do.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

bump


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 7 2010, 10:57 PM~19268182
> *12x9...
> 
> btw do i owe anyone anything? cant help but feel like i do... just PM me if i do.
> *


how much?? for the drawing an how much for them lowrider mags i aske you about a month ago..lol... an thats has go to be the funniest fuckin bump ive ever seen... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 5 2010, 11:14 PM~19249510
> *d what would you charge to sketch up my 1:1 bro
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Nov 28 2010, 07:51 PM~19185616
> *You have some talent lil D! These are really nice. I'd love to have one of your drawings down the road. :thumbsup:
> *


 fuck yea!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

have you sketched people before?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yeah once, i did an okay job but it was small.....
but BUMP for the topic...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS+Nov 28 2010, 09:36 PM~19185467-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :happysad:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 8 2010, 08:34 AM~19270784
> *bump
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: FUCKIN LAUGH EVERYTIME I SEE THIS...LOL.....AHHH THATS GOOD SHIT... :biggrin:


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 5 2009, 10:54 AM~15879721
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You still got these?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:no:


----------

